# [OFF] allemand a besion de l'aide francais pour une lettre..

## Starik

Bonjour,

je suis allemand et j'ai écrit une lettre de motivation pour ma candidature du programme ERASMUS. Demain, je dois donner cette lettre à mon professeur.

Mais je n'ai pas quelqu'un qui peut corriger mes erreurs. 

Voilà ma lettre de motivation. Si vous avez du temps, vous pouvez me corriger l'erreur le plus grave. Je sais que mon francais est très mauvais, mais c'est la raison pourquoi je veux aller à la France  :Smile: 

M E R C I

```

Moi - Isidor Basarius - je suis né à Bayreut le 23 septembre 1984. De 1992 à 2004 j'ai visité l'école primaire et le lycée. En 2004, j'ai fait mon baccalauréat.

En octobre 2004 j'ai déménagé à Munich pour y commencer à étudier l'economie politique. Maintenant je suis dan le cinquième semestre and je suis prêt à participer au programme ERASMUS qui me permet d'étudier dans un autre pays européen pour un an. Je veux aller à Marseille et il y a trois raisons pourquoi j'ai choisi l'Université de la Mediterranée.

Premièrement, la Faculité des Sciences Economiques et de Gestion offre une grande variation des formations de l'économétrie. Je voudrais découvrir des nouveaux spécialités de l'économétrie, qui ne sont pas enseignées à l`Universitaire de Munich. Cela est très important pour moi, parce que je place l'accent de mon étude aux modèles statistiques de l'économie. 

Deuxièment, je veux améliorer mes compétences linguistiques de français. Bien que j'aie appris le français à l'école pour cinq ans, je ne me sents pas prêt à l'employer à la profession. 

Troisièment, Marseille et la Provence me plaît beaucoup. En été dernière, je suis passé trois jours à Marseille je suis impressionné des cultures differentes, qui vivent à Marseille. Marseille ne semble pas qu'une cité européenne ordinaire, mais c'est ça qui fait son charme extraordinaire. En outre, la possibilité à participer à la vie méditerranéenne est très attirante pour un allemand.   

```

Cordialement,

Starik

----------

## CryoGen

 *Quote:*   

> Moi - Isidor Basarius - je suis né à Bayreut le 23 septembre 1984. De 1992 à 2004 j'ai visité l'école primaire et le lycée. En 2004, j'ai fait mon baccalauréat.
> 
> En octobre 2004 j'ai déménagé à Munich pour y commencer à étudier l'économie politique. Maintenant je suis dans le cinquième semestre (and) et je suis prêt à participer au programme ERASMUS qui me permet d'étudier dans un autre pays européen pour un an. Je veux aller à Marseille et il y a trois raisons (pourquoi) pour les quelles j'ai choisi l'Université de la Méditerranée.
> 
> Premièrement, la (Faculité)Faculté des Sciences Economiques et de Gestion offre une grande variation des formations de l'économétrie. Je voudrais découvrir (des nouveaux) de nouvelles spécialités de l'économétrie, qui ne sont pas enseignées à l`Universit(aire)é de Munich. Cela est très important pour moi, parce que je place l'accent de mon étude aux modèles statistiques de l'économie.
> ...

 

Voila  :Smile: 

Tu écris quand même pas si mal  :Wink:  La tournure des phrases n'est pas toujours "bonne" mais dans l'ensemble c'est correcte.

----------

## Aefron

Salut!

J'y vais de ma petite correction personnelle... sans doute pas parfaite mais que j'espère corriger la plupart de tes fautes ou maladresses (ton original n'est quand même pas si mal  :Very Happy:  )...

```
Je m'appelle Isidor Basarius et je suis né à Bayreut le 23 septembre 1984. De 1992 à 2004, je suis allé à l'école primaire et au lycée. J'ai obtenu mon baccalauréat en 2004.

En octobre 2004, j'ai déménagé à Munich pour commencer à y étudier l'économie politique. J'en suis désormais au cinquième semestre et je désire participer au programme ERASMUS, afin d'étudier dans un autre pays européen pendant une année. Je souhaite aller à Marseille, car trois raisons me poussent à m'orienter vers l'Université de la Méditerranée.

Premièrement, la Faculté des Sciences Economiques et de Gestion offre une grande variété de formations en économétrie. Je voudrais découvrir des nouvelles spécialités dans ce domaine, non enseignées à l'Université de Munich. Ce point est très important pour moi car je souhaite me spécialiser en modélisation statistique de l'économie.

Deuxièmement, je veux améliorer mes compétences linguistiques en français. Bien que je l'aie étudié à l'école durant cinq ans, je ne me sens pas prêt à l'utiliser dans le monde professionnel.

Troisièmement, Marseille et la Provence me plaisent beaucoup. L'été dernier, j'y ai passé trois jours et ai été impressionné par la diversité des cultures qui y cohabitent. Marseille ne me semble pas être une ville européenne ordinaire, mais c'est ce qui fait son charme extraordinaire. En outre, la possibilité de participer à la vie méditerranéenne est très attirante pour un allemand
```

... et comme il n'est pas toujours de bon aloi de souhaiter bonne chance à quelqu'un en France, je te dis merde  :Smile: Last edited by Aefron on Thu Jan 18, 2007 12:27 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## deja_pris

Bonsoir,

voici un exemplaire un peu revu de ta lettre. J'ai essayé d'être fidèle à tes idées du mieux que j'ai pu. Pour ce que j'ai changé :

- en italique j'ai remplacé ce que tu as mis, à toi de voir si ca te convient

- entre parenthèses (...) j'ai mis ce qui était de trop àmon avis

Moi - Isidor Basarius - je suis né à Bayreut le 23 septembre 1984. De 1992 à 2004 j'ai fréquenté l'école primaire et le lycée. En 2004, j'ai obtenu mon baccalauréat.

En octobre 2004 j'ai déménagé à Munich pour y (commencer à) étudier l'economie politique. Maintenant je suis le cinquième semestre et je suis prêt à participer au programme ERASMUS qui me permattrait d'étudier dans un autre pays européen pour un an. Je souhaiterais aller à Marseille, et il y a trois raisons pour lesquelles j'ai choisi l'Université de la Mediterranée.

Premièrement, la Faculité des Sciences Economiques et de Gestion offre une grande variété des formations de l'économétrie. Je voudrais découvrir de nouvelles spécialités de l'économétrie, qui ne sont pas enseignées à l'Université de Munich. Cela est très important pour moi, parce que je mets l'accent sur les modèles statistiques de l'économie dans mon cursus étudiant.

Deuxièmement, je veux améliorer mes compétences linguistiques en français. Bien que j'aie appris le français à l'école pendant cinq ans, je ne me sens pas prêt à l'employer dans un cadre professionnel.

Troisièment, Marseille et la Provence me plaisent beaucoup. L'été dernier, j'ai passé trois jours à Marseille et j'ai été impressionné par la diversité des cultures que l'on y rencontre. Marseille ne semble pas qu'une cité européenne ordinaire, mais c'est ça qui fait son charme extraordinaire. En outre, la possibilité de participer à la vie méditerranéenne est très attirante pour un allemand. 

Sinon je ne connais pas le mot "économétrie", peut etre est-ce une branche de l'économie, je n'en sais rien, je ne suis pas spécialiste...

Ton français reste tout de même très correct, je connais un bon paquet de français qui ne feraient pas aussi bien (j'en veux pour preuve un passé du subjonctif bien placé) !

N'oublies pas de faire une petite conclusion.

Bon courage

edit : owned X(

----------

## Tuxicomane

 *Quote:*   

> De 1992 à 2004 (j'ai visité)j'ai fréquenté l'école primaire et le lycée.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Premièrement, la Faculté des Sciences Economiques et de Gestion offre une grande (variation des formations de l'économétrie)  variété de formation dans l'économétrie.
> ...

 

Sinon comme dit CryoGen, t'es plutôt doué dis donc  :Wink: 

Je serais content si je pouvais parler allemand comme tu parles notre langue   :Very Happy: 

Edit : oups ben grillé

Sinon pour l'économétrie, oui oui ça existe bien  :Wink: 

----------

## deja_pris

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon pour l'économétrie, oui oui ça existe bien 

 

Cool, je vais me coucher moins con ce soir !   :Razz: 

----------

## Enlight

 *Starik wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> je suis allemand et j'ai écris une lettre de motivation pour ma candidature au programme ERASMUS. Demain, je dois donner 
> 
> Moi - Isidor Basarius - je suis né à Bayreut le 23 septembre 1984. De 1992 à 2004 je suis allé à l'école primaire et au lycée. En 2004, j'ai obtenu mon baccalauréat.
> ...

 

ok j'ai mis mes correction en rouge, ton français est plus que bien, largement meilleur que mon allemand.

En vert, j'ai un doute, je ne pense pas qu'il s'agisse d'un subjonctif (dans ce cas il faudrait enlever le e), si quelqu'un pouvait confirmer.

edit : grilled, owned and so on...

----------

## GaMeS

Un post qui ne va pas trop servir, mais je tenais juste à dire que ta lettre Starik, beaucoup de français ne pourraient pas l'écrire  :Smile: 

Tu écris très bien français en tout cas ! Bon courage pour tout !

----------

## Enlight

 *GaMeS wrote:*   

> Un post qui ne va pas trop servir, mais je tenais juste à dire que ta lettre Starik, beaucoup de français ne pourraient pas l'écrire 
> 
> Tu écris très bien français en tout cas ! Bon courage pour tout !

 

Oui elle est très bien, par contre y'a juste l'utilisation d'ordinaire suivie d'extraordinaire dans la proposition suivante qui me chiffonne.

En tout cas le pauvre il va pouvoir en faire un CVS de sa lettre! espérons que ça lui portera chance.

----------

## Jacqueline

Bienvenue en France Starik .

Starik a écrit: 

[quote]Bonjour, 

je suis allemand et j'ai écris une lettre de motivation pour ma candidature au programme ERASMUS. Demain, je dois donner 

Moi -. De 1992 à 2004 je suis allé à l'école primaire et au lycée. En 2004, j'ai obtenu mon baccalauréat. 

 *Quote:*   

> En octobre 2004 j'ai déménagé à Munich pour (y <--raus) commencer à étudier l'economie politique. Maintenant j'en suis au cinquième semestre et je suis prêt à participer au programme ERASMUS qui me permetrait d'étudier dans un autre pays européen pour un an. Je souhaiterais aller à Marseille et il y a trois raisons pour lesquelles j'ai choisi l'Université de la Mediterranée. 
> 
> Premièrement, la Faculité des Sciences Economiques et de Gestion offre une grande variété de formations en économétrie. Je voudrais découvrir de nouvelles spécialités de l'économétrie, qui ne sont pas enseignées à l`Université de Munich. Celà est très important pour moi, parce que je souhaite axer mon cursus sur l'étude des modèles statistiques économiques. 
> 
> Deuxièment, je veux améliorer mes compétences linguistiques françaises. Bien que j'aie appris le français à l'école pendant cinq ans, je ne me sens pas prêt à l'employer dans un cadre professionnel. 
> ...

 

 Personellement , je tournerais  ma lettre   de cette façon...  Ton français est  excellent, mais dans une lettre de candidature, il faut enlever les détails  inutiles qui alourdissent le texte.  Que tu souhaites te perfectionner en français  c'est légitime,  et en "françaises"  aussi    :Very Happy:   ..

 *Quote:*   

>  Mon nom est  Isidor Basarius,  je suis né à Bayreut  ( Allemagne) le 23 septembre 1984.  Depuis   octobre 2004 j'étudie l'économie politique à  l'Université de Munich. 
> 
> ( inutile de dire que tu as fait l'école primaire et  le lycée..  les étudiants sont tous passés par là ! ) 
> 
> Lors d'un récent séjour en France   ( mais il ne faut pas dire que tu n'y a passé que trois jours, c'est insuffisant pour bien connaître  une région, une ville    : Enlever tout ce qui est NEGATIF !  ), j'ai découvert la  Provence, une  région que j'ai beaucoup apprécié 
> ...

 

 Jacqueline

----------

## Ezka

Bon tu n'as pas besoin de correction il y en a plein, mais c'était pour te felliciter pour cette lettre ... un mois en france et tu feras plus aucune faute ! Bravo et bonne continuation   :Wink:  .

----------

## Starik

Merci pour votre l'aide.A midi, je vais donner cette lettre à mon prof et j'éspère que je puisse aller au France été prochaine  :Smile: 

M E R C I ! ! ! !

----------

## kernelsensei

Bravo pour ta lettre Starik, je trouve ton Francais très bon, surtout pour un étranger ! (oui, je sais, je n'ai pas mis de cédille au C... clavier qwertz oblige)

Tiens, petite annecdote marrante concernant les échanges entre universités :

Je suis Francais mais étudiant Allemand et comme toi, je suis en train de remplir un dossier pour un échange, mais dans mon cas, c'est avec l'université de Montréal (Québec). Dans le dossier ils demandent une confirmation écrite que je sais parler Francais, et cela signé par un prof du centre de langues de l'université. Je me suis dit que vu ma nationalité, ca n'allait pas poser problème... bah je n'étais pas au bout de mes surprises. Voilà comment ca s'est passé :

 *Quote:*   

>  - Hallo, ich brauche eine Bestätigung, dass ich Französisch sprechen kann.
> 
>  - Mh, ich kenne Sie leider nicht, haben Sie Französisch bei uns studiert ?
> 
>  - Nein aber ich bin Franzose
> ...

 

Naja, die deutsche Bürokratie....  :Razz: 

----------

## Tuxicomane

 :Laughing:  kernelsensei !

----------

## OuinPis

 *kernelsensei wrote:*   

> ... c'est avec l'université de Montréal (Québec). ...

 

Le chanceux, je suis sur que tu va aimer, j'ai étudier 3 ans a l'UdM (la ou mon prof du cours « système dexploitation » na jamais pronnoncé le mot « Windows » en 3 mois, et la ou il fallait allé dans les autres départements que linformatique pour trouver des station sous Win).

Par contre ils ne m'ont pas demandé ce papier pour la langue ?!?!?

----------

## ghoti

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *Starik wrote:*   Bonjour,
> 
> je suis allemand et j'ai écris une lettre de motivation 

 

Non non, c'était bel et bien correct : "j'ai écrit une lettre"

Un petit truc pour vérifier: utiliser la forme féminine :

"la lettre que j'ai écrite" et non "la lettre que j'ai écrise"  :Wink: 

@Starik : bravo pour ton français : tu écris bien mieux que certains francophones !  :Smile: 

----------

## kopp

kernel sensei : et pour ceux qui parlent pas allemand, ça donne quoi ? J'en ai jamais fait alors je comprends que quelques morceaux !

----------

## GaMeS

+1 kopp, j'y comprends pas grand chose non plus :S

----------

## Enlight

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*    *Starik wrote:*   Bonjour,
> 
> je suis allemand et j'ai écris une lettre de motivation  
> 
> Non non, c'était bel et bien correct : "j'ai écrit une lettre"
> ...

 

 :Embarassed:  j'ai mis écris au présent Heuresement que c'était aps dans le contenu de la lettre, on va mettre ça sur le dos de l'heure tardive à laquelle j'ai posté.

----------

## kernelsensei

@OuinPis : oui mais toi tu n'est pas étudiant allemand...

@kopp : ça donne ça :

 *Quote:*   

> - Bonjour, j'ai besoin d'une attestation comme quoi je sais parler Français.
> 
> - Mh, je ne vous connais pas, avez-vous étudié le Français chez nous ?
> 
> - Non, mais je suis Français.
> ...

 

Là je viens d'y aller et j'ai enfin eu mon papier qui dit que je sais causer Français... cool ^^

----------

## _droop_

 *kernelsensei wrote:*   

> Là je viens d'y aller et j'ai enfin eu mon papier qui dit que je sais causer Français... cool ^^

 

Bravo !   :Laughing: 

----------

## Starik

 *kernelsensei wrote:*   

> Bravo pour ta lettre Starik, je trouve ton Francais très bon, surtout pour un étranger ! (oui, je sais, je n'ai pas mis de cédille au C... clavier qwertz oblige)
> 
> Tiens, petite annecdote marrante concernant les échanges entre universités :
> 
> Je suis Francais mais étudiant Allemand et comme toi, je suis en train de remplir un dossier pour un échange, mais dans mon cas, c'est avec l'université de Montréal (Québec). Dans le dossier ils demandent une confirmation écrite que je sais parler Francais, et cela signé par un prof du centre de langues de l'université. Je me suis dit que vu ma nationalité, ca n'allait pas poser problème... bah je n'étais pas au bout de mes surprises. Voilà comment ca s'est passé :
> ...

 

Oui c'est typiquement allemand...Vous étudiez où?

----------

## kernelsensei

Universität des Saarlandes (Saarbrücken), es ist fast auf der Grenze  :Wink: 

----------

## razer

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Un petit truc pour vérifier: utiliser la forme féminine :
> 
> "la lettre que j'ai écrite" et non "la lettre que j'ai écrise" 
> ...

 

Ta combine, ok pour un français (et encore...)

Pour un étrangé à qui tu as déjà fait comprendre :

qu'on accorde pas derrière avoir

SAUF quand le COD est avant

DONC qu'on dit "La lettre que j'ai écrite"

Il a intérêt à s'accorcher le mec...

"French's only a piece of sh..."

----------

## Enlight

 *_droop_ wrote:*   

>  *kernelsensei wrote:*   Là je viens d'y aller et j'ai enfin eu mon papier qui dit que je sais causer Français... cool ^^ 
> 
> Bravo !  

 

Je te l'aurais pas filée comme ça moi!  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## kopp

 *kernelsensei wrote:*   

> Universität des Saarlandes (Saarbrücken), es ist fast auf der Grenze 

 

Il y a un sous forum germanophone pour les messages en allemand ! Mais que fond les modos ????

----------

